# BuyCostumes After Halloween purchases



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I seriously thought I was done but couldn't resist Buy Costumes email this a.m. about another $10 costume/accessory/decor sale (4-days starting today). Not as deep of inventory as before I don't think but found 3 costumes I missed out on the last time around: Lady of the Manor, Burlesque Babe and Dark Shadows Barnabas Jacket ($70, $100, $100). Shipping wasn't bad, $7. Since the sale just started there were size choices too on the ladies costumes. A few of the high end costumes were already sold out and as you guys probably know things will clear out quickly, even items in your shopping cart while you are still looking at the site. So be forewarned about taking too long to decide.

Looks like leftovers this week until Friday (payday). LOL. Really excited about these three prop costumes though.

One improvement they've made over the last $10 sale event is that now they indicate in red on the item description page how many are left in stock when the count is low.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder. I didn't know about this.

I hit my local Spirit and made out like a bandit but some of these $10 items are too good to pass up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This was originally posted in the General halloween discussion area so people could talk about their purchases (a simple post about the sale details was already made in the Coupon Discount area). I now see this thread has been moved to the Coupon Discount area. The last time Buy Costumes ran their sales, the discussion thread got quite long as people talked about what they bought, showed photos of the costumes/accesories when they arrived arrived, and sometimes how they would use it. 

So I'm confused as to why this thread was moved. I thought discussion was discouraged in the Coupon Discount area. If so, where are were suppose to talk about our purchases?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I swore I was not spending another penny on Halloween items but....

Crop Top Adult 
Renaissance Over Skirt Adult 
Wine and Royal Gathered Skirt Adult 
Purple and Wine Gathered Skirt Adult 
Dark Shadows Barnabas Jacket 

All of these are items I would prefer to purchase from seamstresses who make them to order for the reenactment crowd but I am totally tapped out on Halloween spending for the foreseeable future so hopefully these will be good enough. I'm especially hoping that the Barnabas jacket lives up to its supposed $100 retail price as I was pondering just a couple of days ago about how much I "needed" a cape coat for one of my male characters.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> I swore I was not spending another penny on Halloween items but....


I agree...Puleeeze everyone stop posting where discount sales are going. 

I looked yesterday and passed but looked again today and couldn't take it and just placed an order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@EviLEye, what did you order? 

I got an email this afternoon saying my costumes were packed and shipping today! I had such great luck with costumes I ordered from them before so am excited to see the ones I just ordered. Plus I'd like to get them packed away with the others soon and take a halloween break for a while. 

At $10 it's hard not to be tempted. I have said I was done and sucumbed as well. So does this count towards the Halloween 2014 budget? At least Spirit's stores are packed up and gone for a number of months so that temptation is off in the future. With stores in my area, I'd rather pick up in person than pay for shipping.

@@BlueFrog when I saw some of the George Washington type costumes I wondered if you found more for your haunt. Glad you got the Barnabas jacket. It sold out yesterday when I looked at the site.

Second email has UPS arriving on Wednesday next week.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Just an FYI for those who may have done more than one purchase (I did two transactions yesterday -- since I couldn't resist the hands), I contacted their customer service via email to see if they'd combine the order to save me $7. They replied today and have credited my account for the second $7 shipping fee. That's good customer service.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received my 3 costumes yesterday and wow! First off the box was super heavy. Weighed in by UPS as 7 lbs. and I paid $7 for shipping. That was the first pleasant surprise. They must do a lot of business with UPS to get that kind of ship charge. Nice for me.

The $10 clearance costumes were at the $100 range so I was expecting nice quality and wasn't disappointed. Nice detailing like with the edging used on the Lady of the Manor costume. It comes with a simple straight burgandy sleeveless dress (elastic top edge and clear plastic shoulder straps) with a little lace trim at the chest and a fairly detailed double-breasted black jacket trimmed with gold and burgandy lace and gold and burgandy metalic trim. The jacket has a ruffle with trim near the waist and the sleeves are trimmed with lace and trim as well. The polyester material is a very nice weight. It also has accessory pieces, a choker with cameo and a head piece.

The Burleques Babe costume, which comes folded in a full length zippered garment bag, uses a golden covered soft flexible plastic wire to edge the netting ruffles on the skirt part. As a result, the ruffles stay looking like poofy ruffles (like the look). The top portion is made with a faux crushed pink velvet and black velvet material. Not my favorite material but all very nicely detailed with the bows, ruffles, trim and black dotted netting material. And to be honest the material is super soft and not cheap looking. The top has black bra-like adjustable straps. Comes with a small black hat with a large pink feather, pair of fingerless long gloves, black velvet panties and a pair of hose. 

Both of the above costumes _do not_ have zippers so are pull-overs. I bought both in a Medium, not to wear but for prop use, and may have to get creative with assembling the women props wearing them (ie I might be able to pull the dress portion over a skeleton but not sure, probably should have gone for a Large and pinned to fit if I needed to).

Last item I ordered was the Dark Shadows Barnabas Jacket. OMG, this was a big part of the 7 lb package. This jacket is made with a _heavy _fairly thick material, kind of wool-like in appearance although polyester, has a nice flow to the jacket, and if you live in a cooler climate at halloween time, will help keep the chill off. One size only but pretty accommodating for the average size person I'd say. Very nice jacket. Wow. Really feels like a winter coat we might have had from back east. 

I seriously can't believe I got these costumes for $10 a piece. 

How did the rest of you who ordered during the sale make out?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another great sale going on now: http://www.buycostumes.com/m/sale


----------

